# Dropper Loop Peg Board



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone make up a dropper pool pegboard? Suggestions? Going to make up some Pomp Rigs with a couple of drops each.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can some one PLEASE make a video showing how these work? Running charters I tie PILES of dropper rigs a year and can whip them up on the boat pretty fast when needed but if this is faster, Im super interested!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to see it in action. I find it hard to believe they can be tied much faster than I can tie one. I worked on charter boats a few years.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Ton of YouTube video showing them in action. What I am looking for is a layout or something with dimensions etc for dowel placement and nails etc. 311Pope on You Tube has good vids.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it’s like anything else. You get faster if you use it over time. I have one. I am faster without it but I think if you sell rigs and you want them the same each time then a peg bird produces it. It more precise.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I checked youtube, very cool. Going to have to make one, while I can tie them fast, consistency is piss poor. Looks much easier to do half paying attention while watching TV too than by hand. Thanks!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Pretty cool!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I sit around and knockout 20 in no time with the board.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I may do a video in a few minutes*

I will need my 16 YO help to do it.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Peg Board for Dropper Loop*

Hello,
Took longer than expected but here it is.




Mike


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice work thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now thats a video worth watching. Thanks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great video :thumbup:

The hard part is admitting learning a quick pompano rig from a yankee :facepalm:


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Line Test Size*

Don't forget you can change the line test anytime and make the rig for larger or smaller fish. Best of luck, Mike


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Nice Job. I like the support you're getting from your 4 legged fishing buddy in the background.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Badbagger said:


> Anyone make up a dropper pool pegboard? Suggestions? Going to make up some Pomp Rigs with a couple of drops each.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I did this last weekend. Had to experiment a bit, but I can indeed knock out dropper rigs much faster than the old method. Plus the wife got interested and ask me to make her one! Tom Sawyer is alive and well.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, learn something knew every day. Got to admit, I've always just done a double overhand knot to make my loops on the fly while fishing, while they aren't always the same length or distance apart every time, always worked for me.

Now my question is, where in the heck do you find the hooks with the eyes big enough to get the loop thru say when using 20 or 30 lb test and mingo or pompano fishing?? Seems like it's a crap shoot every different hook or lb test I'm using at the time.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

boomshakalaka said:


> Well, learn something knew every day. Got to admit, I've always just done a double overhand knot to make my loops on the fly while fishing, while they aren't always the same length or distance apart every time, always worked for me.
> 
> Now my question is, where in the heck do you find the hooks with the eyes big enough to get the loop thru say when using 20 or 30 lb test and mingo or pompano fishing?? Seems like it's a crap shoot every different hook or lb test I'm using at the time.


I use Eagle Claw 3/0 circle hooks, have for years.
My main Pompano rig.
And,I do use 20-30 Lb. leader.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Just an update, finally got the board together and thanks to Skip for helping out and everyone who chimed in.


----------

